# IS THERE A SUPPORT GROUP IN NORTHERN OHIO?



## chickeezducks (Mar 6, 2003)

PLEASE IS THERE A SUPORT GROP IN NORTHERN OHIO? AND I JUST MOVED HERE WHO IS A GOOD GASTRO. DR. UP HERE? PORTAGE OR ASHTABULA COUNTIES...THANKS


----------

